# Vans Aura for Men?



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

So finally getting my own gear now that the sales have begun. I'm thinking about getting Vans Aura 10.5. Any thoughts? going to try to find them at the store when I go on Sunday but they have the dual boa which i really want and it's affordable ($170.00 ish)

What's your take on them?
any other boots i should look at?

I ride mostly all mountain if that helps.


----------



## eeejayeight (Jan 8, 2010)

I ride the 2010 Vans Aura. They are so comfy and the Dual Boa is amazing. I was having bad circulation problems with my old boots but these solve it. I can wear these for 8 hours a day, they keep my feet dry and warm, and are still comfortable. Make sure you break them in tho.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

did you get them heat molded at the store or did you just wear them around to mold the liner?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I take it these are good beginner boots?


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Muki said:


> I take it these are good beginner boots?


i sure hope so haha i hate rental boots. they're never comfortable. :thumbsdown:


----------



## eeejayeight (Jan 8, 2010)

are they heat moldable? I didnt think so. I just wore them. About the 3rd day out they were golden.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate the rental boots, rental bindings, and rental board. Lol


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

basically the Cirro from a couple years ago, but Vans boots are ridiculously bulky


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

H


legallyillegal said:


> basically the Cirro from a couple years ago, but Vans boots are ridiculously bulky


What do you mean when you say they are bulky? Are they that much bigger than other boots?


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> H
> 
> What do you mean when you say they are bulky? Are they that much bigger than other boots?


The outer shells of Vans boots are generally bulkier than others. For instance, my size 8 Auras just fit the width of my M/L Union Force bindings. With that said, I love the wide toe box Vans offers in their boots.

The Auras are great if you're looking for a light-weight, mid flex, wider boot with the Focus Boa system, and they are a steal at $170. With that said, it's probably a good idea to try them on before purchasing them (as is the case with any snowboard boot).


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

oh ok I guess that's good since I have wide feet haha. I hope I can find them in a shop and try them on and I guess it would be a good idea to see how they fit on the bindings I plan to get too haha. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I went around today looking for the boots but couldn't find them. I did try on a pair of solomon boots and found size 10 to be a good fit. Should I order size 10 or go with 10.5 when ordering the Vans? my shoe size is 10.5 US


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> I went around today looking for the boots but couldn't find them. I did try on a pair of solomon boots and found size 10 to be a good fit. Should I order size 10 or go with 10.5 when ordering the Vans? my shoe size is 10.5 US


If the Salomon boots were a good fit, get the Salomons. When it comes to boots, fit takes priority over aesthetics, creature comforts, etc... You don't want to order boots online only to have to ship them back because they're uncomfortable or the wrong size. That will cost you extra $$ and, more importantly, time you could be shredding.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

the solomons had good fit but they were pretty expensive haha


----------

